# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Shqipja, gjuha që lindi gjuhët indoevropiane

## dodoni

Shqipja, gjuha që lindi gjuhët indo-europiane...  


  Nga pellazgjishtia në ilirishte dhe pastaj në shqipe u shtrashëgua dhe u ruajt gjuha më e vjetër e Europës. Eshtë vërtetuar me argumenta të forta se gjuha shqipe është gjuha mëmë indoevropiane dhe në ndihmë për të vërtetuar vjetërsinë e gjuhës dhe historisë vijne shkencat e gjuhesise dhe arkeologjise. 


Po pse nuk u shkruajt gjuha shqipe ashtu si latinishtja dhe greqishtja? Edhe kjo nuk eshte e vertete, sepse ka dokumenta te shkruajtura te mbetura nga djegjet porse nuk jane zbuluar akoma dhe se gjuha shqipe eshte shkruajtur edhe me germat latine edhe ato greke. Në lashtësi letrarëve dhe klerikëve u interesonte latinishtja dhe greqishtja sepse ato ishin gjuhët adminsitrative apo zyrtare. Kështu që dijetarët e lashtë grekë dhe romakë shkruajtën për ato ngjarje të kohës që ata mund ti vërtetonin dhe ti ruanin për brezat e tyre të ardhshëm. 

Shkencëtarët e gjuhës na kanë bërë të njohim të fshehtat e gjuhëve, sepse analiza gjuhësore mund të ndjekë një gjuhë të shkruar që nga fillesat e saj më të herëshme dhe të zbulojmë lidhjet e saj me gjuhët e tjera dhe me burimin familjar të përbashkët. Pra gjuha njihet si një nga tiparet etnike themelore të një populli. Fjala Gjuhësi është përkufizuar si studim i ligjërrimit njerzor. Pjesë të rëndësishme të një studimi gjuhësor janë: klasifikimi i tingujve të gjuhës së folur, fjalë formimi, duke përfshirë gjininë, rrënjën, kompozimi, përkufizimi i saktë i fjalëve, renditja e duhur e fjalëve brenda një fjalie, gjurmimi i prejardhjes së një fjalie në gjuhën e origjinës, zhvillimi dhe ndryshimi i fjalës nëpërmes viteve, si dhe transmetimi i fjalës nga një gjuhë në tjetrën. Në këtë drejtim, studimi historik i një gjuhe në proçesin e ndryshimit nëpër vite e zgjidh arkeologjia duke hedhur dritë mbi një kulturë parahistorike.

Ashtu si në arkeologji edhe në kërkimet shkencore të gjuhës shqipe u morrën të huajt dhe jo vetë shqiptarët. Sepse shqiptarve u duhet të mbroheshin nga pushtuesit e ndryshëm që nuk e linin të diturohej. Në shekujt XIX dhe XX shkenca e gjuhësisë krahasuese bëri të mundur që studiuesit të përcaktonin origjinën e gjuhës shqipe dhe lidhjet e saj me gjuhët e tjera indoeuropjane. Shkencëtare qe bene emër ne këtë drejtim permenden:

Gotfrik Lajbnik 1646-1717, ishte filolog dhe deklaroi se gjuha shqipe rrjedh nga ilirishtja. 

Hans Tunman 1746-1778, historian suedez profesor në Universitetin e Halles të Gjermanisë, ishte albanologji i parë që studioi shkencërisht origjininën e gjuhës së popullit shqiptar. Ai bëri kërkime në burrimet greke, latine, bizante dhe studioi fjalorin tre gjuhësh sllav-grek-shqip të Theodhor Kavaliotit të vitit 1770. 

Hans Tunman arriti në përfundimin se shqiptarët janë vazhdues autokton të popullsisë së lashtë ilire, që as u romanizuan e as u asimiluan nga dyndjet e mëvonshme.

Johan Fon Han 1811-1869, austriak i diplomuar për drejtësi në Universitetin e Haidelbergut, i cili shërbeu si gjykatës i shtetit të ri grek, dhe më vonë si nënkonsull në Janinë, Johani iu fut studimeve të gjuhës shqipe bashkë me të ndriturin gjuhëtarin shqiptar Kostandin Kristoforidhin. Botoi tre vëllime Studime shqiptare mbi kulturën, gjuhën dhe historinë dhe nxorri përfundimin se shqipja rrjedh nga ilirishtja dhe ilirishtja nga pellazgjishtja. 

Franc Bop 1791-1867, profesor i Universitetit të Berlinit dhe themeluesi kryesor i gjuhësisë së krahasuar historike indoeuropjane. Botoi në vitin 1854 veprën e tij dhe nxorri përfundimin se shqipja bënë pjesë në familjen indoeuropjane dhe është gjuhë e veçantë pa simotër gjuhë tjetër.

Dhimitër Kamarda filolog italian me origjinë shqiptare botoi veprën Një ese e gramatikës krahasuese rreth gjuhës shqipe më 1864, vërtetoi me dokumenta lashtësinë e gjuhës shqipe. Si një gjuhë ndër më të vjetra në botë.

Gustav Majer 1850-1900, profesor austriak në Universitetin e Gracit, antar i akademisë së shkencave të Vjenës, i cili u specializua në fushën e studimit të gjuhëve shqipe, greke dhe turke. Botoi librin Mbi pozitën e gjuhës shqipe në rrethin e gjuhëve indoeuropjane në vitin 1883, që më vonë u pasua me 8 vëllime shkencore mbi historinë, gjuhën, poezinë, përrallat popullore shqipe dhe ngulmimet e arbëreshëve në Itali dhe Greqi.

Eduard Shnajder një studiues francez që shërbeu në qeverinë osmane të Shkodrës, shtoi në librin e tij për Pellazgjët dhe pasardhësit e tyre më 1894 një leksion i hollësishëm teknik, ku gjuha shqipe paraqitet si tingëllimi më i pastër e më besnik i gjuhës pellazgje.

Holder Pedersen 1867-1953, danez i cili punoi 35 vjet si profesor i gjuhësisë së krahasuese indoeuropjane në Universitetin e Kopenhagës. Për 35 vjet me rradhë botoi një varg punimesh shkencore mbi gjuhën shqipe, duke dhënë analiza të vleshme. Gjithashtu mblodhi e botoi folklorin shqiptar.

Norbert Jokli 1887-1942, gjuhëtar austriak me origjinë gjermano-çifute, biblotekar në Universitetin e Vjenës i kushtoi gjithë jetën studimeve të gjuhës shqipe. Para se të fillonte lufta e dytë botërore, atë e ftuan tu mësonte albanologjinë studiuesve shqiptar, mirëpo vdekja e tij në një kamp përqëndrimi nazist e privoi Shqipninë nga shërbimet e këtij studiuesi të madh.

Zef Skiroi 1865-1927, filolog i shquar italian me origjinë shqiptare bashkë me, Joklin dhe danezin Pedersen, janë cilësuar si tre albanologjët më të shquar. Studimet e profesor Skiroi nxorrën në dritë librin e tij Gjuha shqipe në Romë më 1932.

Mbas studimeve të shkencëtarëve të huaj rreth gjuhës dhe historis të shqiptarëve dolën dhe studiuesit e parë shqiptarë në drejtim të gjuhës shqipe si De Rada, Pashko Vasa, Kostandin Çekrezi, Kristo Dako, Profesori i madh dhe i shquar Eqerem Çabej, Androkli Kostallari, Aleks Buda, Shaban Demiraj, Mahir Domi, etj.

Kështu mbas shumë studimesh duke u bindur mbi një varg argumentesh, shkencëtarë apo gjuhëtarë të huaj dhe shqiptarë nxorrën përfundimin se populli shqiptar dhe gjuha shqipe e tij e kanë prejardhjen nga ilirët dhe ilirët nga pellazgët parahistorik. Në krahasimin gjuhësor midis shqipes, greqishtes dhe latinishtes së vjetër, është vërtetuar se shqipja si gjuhë është formuar më herët se këto të dy gjuhë të vjetra. Nje vertetim i pamohushem per vjetersin e gjuhes shqipe jane emertimet e qyteteve, maleve dhe lumenjeve qe jane trasheguar deri me sot duke iu qendruar edhe pushtimeve te gjata nga popujt e tjere, si p.sh; SCUPI-SHKUPI, SCODRA-SHKODRA, LISSUS-LEZHA, DURRACKIUM-DURRΛS, MATHI-MATI, lumi DRINUS-DRINI, mali TOMORRIS-TOMORRI etj. Trashegiminë nga pellazgjishtja ne ilirishte dhe me pas ne shqipe e kemi dhe nga emrat e vjeter qe jane edhe sot tek emertimi i njerezve si; HEKTOR, ALKET, TOMOR, DRINI, ILIR, TEUTA, GENTI, BARDHYLI etj. Te tilla emra jane mbi 800, qe ka mbledhur studiuesi Mahir Domi.

Po ti hedhim një vështrim të shpejtë hartës të Europës, do të vëmë re se shumë qytete dhe krahina kanë emërtime të kuptimit në gjuhën shqipe dhe vetëm në gjuhën shqipe si per shembull:

Toskana në Itali qe e ka marrë këtë emër prej banorëve të saj, se ata ishin toskë te njejte me ato të Shqipërisë.

Brindizi lexohet ne shqip: bri ndezur.

Kryeqyteti i Francës Parisi është në shqip: i pari ose si i pari.

Marrsiella, qytet i Francës e ka marrë këtë emër nga shqiptarët në lashtësi sepse ai ka qenë dhe eshte qytet bregdetar tregëtar, pra marr dhe sjell.

Po të vërejmë emërtimet e qyteteve të lashta greke edhe keta kanë emra të kuptimit shqiptar, per shembull, Athina  a thënë, Edessa  e desha, Thiva - theva.

Po ashtu Homeri rrjedh nga fjalë shqipe, duke patur parasysh që ai ishte i verbër, pellazgjikët i vunë emrin i Mjerë, Homer. Veprat e tij Iliada dhe Odisea (Udhë sheh) janë legjenda pellazgje ose shqiptare, që u shkruajtën nga Homeri dhe gjatë shekujve u përvetësuan nga shkruesit e mëvonshëm bizantine. Tek Iliada, të gjithë kryetarët e fiseve, pjesmarrës në betejën e Trojës dhe vendet nga vinin kanë emra të kuptimit në shqip, per shembull:

Mikena - mik kena/kemi, mbret ishte Agamenoni.. 
Menelao - mëndja e la, ishte mbret i Spartës, vëllai i Agamemnonit. 
Mirmidonët - mirditorët, kishin mbret Aqilean ose Akilin, që do të thotë-aq i lehtë. 
Elena - e lanë mend. 
Priami  i parë jam ose prij jam, mbreti i Trojës. 
Paridi - i pari që di, etj.

Në të gjitha kohërat bizantinët kanë pasur maninë për të përshtatur fjalet jo-greke në fjale greke. Kjo mënyrë veprimi ka ndryshuar deridiku dhe mënyrën e shqiptimit të fjaleve ose emrave. Megjithatë, po te shohim perendite e lashta te Olimpit ku besonin greket ne lashtesi, do verejme se ato perendi lexohen apo kuptohen vetem ne gjuhen shqipe si pershembul: Zeus - Zë, eshte perendia me e fuqishme qe kishte per grua perendin Hera - Era. Perendia tjeter Letos  Leton. Zeusi me vone u martua me perendeshen Mentis - mend dhe linden Athinane. Marsi, ishte perendia e luftes dhe shume here nxiste grindje midis njerezve prandaj e pat marre emrin nga shqipja i marrë. Perendia Apollon mendoj se e ka marre kete emer nga shqipja, apo-loni, dhe vertet Apolloni ishte perendi i muzikes, poezise dhe harqeve, dhe çfar bente Apolloni! Luante muzik, i ndryshonte drejtimin shigjetave. Loja me e dashur per te luajtur per femijet ishte shigjeta. Perendia e detit quhej Tetis, qe shume lehte ne shqipe T zevendesohet me D.

Po të shohim ditës e javës në gjuhën shqipe vërejmë se kanë një kuptim të plotë shqiptar dhe të perëndive ku besonin pellazgjët. E Diela, është dita që përfaqson Diellin ngaqë e Diela është dita më me shumë diell. E Hëna përfaqson Hënën. E Marta është dita e Marsit dhe quhet si ditë e marrë. E Mërkura është dita e Mërkurit. E Enjta nuk është zbuluar akoma. E Premtja është dita e zezë, të pren, e prenë. E Shtuna përfaqson Saturnin. 

Nderkohë, grekët bizantinë ditët e javës i emërtojnë keshtu: e diela përfaqson Zotin, e hëna është dyshi, e marta, është treshi, e mërkura, është katra, e enjtia, është e pesta, e premtja, është dita e shën Mërisë, te shtunën e kanë marë nga hebrejtë.

Siç shihet shqiparët emërtimin e ditëve të javës e kanë më të vjetër se grekët, gjë që tregon se shqiptarët janë më të vjetër si popull në Ballkan. Edhe betimin pellazgjët e bënin për kokën e nënës, babait, ashtu si betohen dhe shqipëtarët sot, për kokën e nënës dhe të babait. Pellazgjët me zakonet, muzikën, veshjen dhe veçanërisht me gjuhën e tyre shqipe, i kanë qëndruar kohës në tokat e tyre. 

Shumë të dhëna historike greke, latine përmendin rastësisht ndonjë kontakt ushtarak, diplomat, tregëtar dhe fetar me shqiptarët. Më vonë udhëtarë europianë, dijetar, aventurier shkruajtën për ashpërsinë malore të vendit, për luftëtarët krenarë apo për veshjet karakteristike. Uliam Shekspir nuk e pat vizituar kurrë Shqipërinë, por ai vendosi komedinë e tij Nata e Dymbëdhjetë në Iliri, pra në Shqipëri. Lordi Bajron ngeli kaq i gëzuar dhe i lumtur në takimet me shqiptarët, sa që i shkruante nënës së tij se do të blinte një kostum shqiptar dhe do ta vishte; fatkeqësisht kjo veshje u përvetësua nga grekërit dhe njihet sot si kostumi kombëtar grek (!?)

Përrallat, legjendat dhe trimëria shqiptare do arrinin deri në Filipine, ku historia e dashurisë diku në mbretërinë e Shqipërisë me titull FLORANT AT LAURA do të shkruej në gjuhën tagaloge nga autori filipinas Leonard Tugjy. Legjenda e heroit kombëtar Skënderbeut, tregohet nga çifuti spanjoll në veprën e Leongfellout me titull Përrallat e hanit buzë rrugës.

Në përfundim duhet theksuar se mendimi i përgjithshëm shkencor është se populli shqiptar dhe gjuha shqipe janë pasardhësit modernë të Ilirve dhe Pellazgjikëve, dhe fillesave indoeuropjane. Kjo e bën edhe më të qartë arsyjen përse populli shqiptar i vjetër është mbajtur i patundur pas gjuhës dhe kulturës së tij të lashtë. Ndonëse atdheu i ynë është pushtuar shpesh nga grekërit, romakët, sllavët dhe turqit, edhe ndonëse shpesh kemi përdorur gjuhëra tregëtie, të ardhura nga larg, njerzit që sot njihen si shqiptarë kanë ruajtur me vendosmëri e sukses, zakonet, traditat dhe dallimin tonë të lashtë Ilir e Pellazgjik. Por që të ruhen edhe në të ardhmen duhet që shqiptarët të kujdesen sa me shume për zhvillimin e më tejshëm arsimor-shkencor, të ndërtojnë institucione, universitete të tyre kombëtare dhe ti ruajnë me fanatizëm nga armiqtë shekullor të popullit shqiptar.


Për këtë studim u shfrytëzuan libri Enigma i autorit francez Robert DAngly; libri i autorit amerikan Edvin E. Zhak Shqiptarët; librat e autorit arvanitas Aristidh Kolia Arvanitët dhe preardhja e grekëve dhe Gjuha e Zotit; revista Ekskluzive botim i Prishtinës; libri Iliada i autorit Homeri; biblioteka e at Antonio Bellushit dhe revista italiane-greke-shqiptare Lidhja 1980-2003, organ i Lidhjes së Arbëreshëve të Italis së Jugut.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Përgatitur nga Teuta Llalla

----------


## Elian70

ha ha ha shto dhe ameriken --> ha-merr-ik

sipas zonjes Teuta Llalla i bie qe jemi rrahur e vrare tere jeten me njeri-tjetrin dhe kemi bere 
pushime ne gjithe qytetet e botes. kurse greket i bie te kene qene hyzmeqaret tane.
lum si ne atehere se te paret tane kane bere me te vertete qejf. por nje gje s'kuptoj mire:
kur keta qe pretendon zonja Llalla kane pase emra dhe prejardhje shqiptare, atehere perse flasim dhe shkruajme qe na kane pushtuar greket etj (pasi i bie si shqiptare te kemi bere lufte "civile")??!!?? Shqipja, gjuha që lindi gjuhët indo-europiane... s'mund ta pranoj,
por duhet te mbrojme gjuhen dhe origjinen tone, kete po e pranoj.

----------


## Explorer



----------


## Explorer



----------


## Gordon Freeman

Ska shanc me lind Shqipja nga kjo gjuhë ajo ka preardhje nga latinishtja dhe nga gjuha Ilire pra asht ni gjuh shum e vjetër e pellazgëve dhe ishte Autoktone edhe pse morri shum fjal nga gjuha Latine  kshtu që ska lidhje me atë Indo-europiane

----------


## Elian70

explorer --> nuk ed i ku bazohesh ti nga ato peme (paksa kontradiktore), pasi vete kam lexuar se armenishtja dhe shqipja jane dy "dege" te palidhura me pemen kryesore, pra
mbahen si dy gjuhe te vjetra (biles shume te vjetra), ndersa pema eshte per hesap te vet (le ta quajme keshtu). me vone jane krijuar shume huazime dhe nderhyrrje ne gjuhen tone, gje qe eshte gjynah qe njerezit s'flasin me as 60% shqip.

----------


## chino

Shpesh here perdoret termi "gjuhe indo-europiane", edhe ne kete teme ketu, por nuk e kam te qarte se si duhet te kuptohet ky term. 

P. sh. a eshte e thene se te gjitha gjuhet indo-europiane kane ndonje gje te perbashket? 

Kur i shikoj keto dy diagramet, verej se ka gjuhe qe i njoh, dhe te cilat sipas mendimit tim nuk kane asnje lidhje apo afersi me njera tjetren. P.sh. Shqipja dhe Gjermanishtja. Aspo Shqipja dhe Serbishtja. Si eshte e mundur qe keto te jene te trija gjuhe indo-europiane? A eshte dallimi me i madh ne mes te Meksikanishtes (qe nuk ben pjese tek gjuhet indo-europiane) dhe Shqipes sesa ne mes te Shqipes dhe Gjermanishtes? 


*

----------


## Gjinokastra

> 


Faleminderit për hartën .

----------


## Aikido

> Në gjuhësi me Gjuhë indo-evropiane, quhet një familje (_grup_) gjuhësh dhe dialektesh me prejardhje të përbashket, të cilat fliten sot në pjesën më të madhe të botës, si në Evropë, Azinë jugperëndimore, Azinë qendrore, dhe Azinë jugore. Gjuhë të veçanta të kësaj familjeje gjuhësh fliten nga më shumë se 100 milionë folësa amtarë, si për shembull hindi, spanjisht, anglisht, portugalisht, bengali, rusisht, frëngjisht, gjermanisht dhe punxhabi. Sot gjuhët indo-evropiane kanë numrin më të madh të folësve në botë në krahasim me familjet e gjuhëve të tjera. Këto gjuhë fliten prej rreth 3 miliardë folësash amtarë. Gjuhët Indo-Iraniane formojnë nëndegën më të madhe të gjuhëve indo-evropiane.
> 
> Gjuhët ndahen përgjithësisht në grupe të mëdha, por dallimësia më e rëndësishme i përket ndryshimit mes gjuhëve të quajtura satem (_p.sh. gjuhët indo-iraniane dhe gjuhët sllave_) dhe atyre të quajtura centum (_p.sh. latinishtja, greqishtja, keltishtja_) kundërshti që i ndan pastër, përjashtim bëhet për gjuhët e shuara tokarike (_Turkistani kinez_).


Do ishte më mirë të dije nocioni i togëfjalëshit "_Gjuhët Indo-Evropiane_". Në bazë të atyre që kam lexuar ndahen në këtë mënyrë:

[_Celtic Branch_]

Welsh : Irish Gaelic : Scottish Gaelic : Breton
Cornish : Gaulish : Cumbrian : Manx : Galatian

[_Germanic Branch_]

English : Dutch : Flemish : Frisian : Afrikaans
German : Yiddish : Danish : Swedish : Norwegian
Faroes : Icelandic
Anglo Saxon : Old Norse : Frankish : Gothic
Lombardo : Visigoth : Vandal

[_Romance (Latin) Branch_]

Italian : Sardinian : French : Provencal : Catalonian
Spanish : Ladino : Galician : Portuguese : Romansh
Romanian : Moldavian
Latin : Oscan : Umbrian : Faliscan : Sabine : Dalmatian

[_Slavic Branch_]

Russian : Belorussian : Ukrainian : Polish : Sorbian
Czech : Slovak : Slovene : Croatian : Serbian
Kashubian : Bulgarian : Macedonian : Bosnian
Old Church Slavic

[_Baltic Branch_]

Lithuanian : Latvian
Prussian

[_Hellenic Branch_]

Modern Greek
Mycenaean : Koine : Byzantine Greek
Classical Greek (Attic : Doric, Ionic, Aeolic)

[_Illyric Branch_]

Albanian
Dacian : Illyric

[_Anatolian Branch_]

Hittite : Lydian : Lycian: Luwian : Palaic

[_Thracian Branch_]

[_Armenian_]

Thracian : Phrygian

[_Iranian Branch_]

Farsi : Kurdish : Pashto : Baluchi : Ossetian : Tadzhik
Persian : Avestan : Scythian

[_Indic Branch_]

Hindi : Urdu : Nepali : Bengali : Assamese : Oriya
Kashmiri : Punjabi : Sindhi : Marathi : Gujarati
Bhili : Lahnda : Maithili : Magahi
Konkani : Sinhalese : Maldivian : Romany
Sanskrit : Pali : Ardhamagadhi

[_Tokharian Branch_]

Turfanian : Kuchean

Shum shkruajnë dhe thonë se Gjuha Shqipe ka nëndegë me Greqishten etj. Gjuha Shqipe dhe ajo Armeniane janë të vetmet gjuhë që nuk kanë nëndegë po vetëm një degë ku janë të vendosur këto dy gjuhë, nuk kanë asnjë lidhje me njëra - tjetrën po njihen si gjuhët më të vjetra.

----------


## Gjinokastra

> Do ishte më mirë të dije nocioni i togëfjalëshit "_Gjuhët Indo-Evropiane_". Në bazë të atyre që kam lexuar ndahen në këtë mënyrë:
> 
> [_Celtic Branch_]
> 
> Welsh : Irish Gaelic : Scottish Gaelic : Breton
> Cornish : Gaulish : Cumbrian : Manx : Galatian
> 
> [_Germanic Branch_]
> 
> ...


Nëndegë nuk kemi ne , por Armenët edhe 'Grekët' kanë !

----------


## fegi

file:///C:/Users/Fegi/Documents/Mina skanningar/2009-09 (sep)/skanna0001.tif

----------


## _ronald_

> Shpesh here perdoret termi "gjuhe indo-europiane", edhe ne kete teme ketu, por nuk e kam te qarte se si duhet te kuptohet ky term.


Nuk duhet te kuptohet fare,eshte nje teori qe fut uje nga te kater anet :shkelje syri:

----------


## fegi

file:///D:/skanna0001.tif

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1258577560

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1258577560


Ne suedi

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1258606990



Trung i gjuhve Indoevropian Nga Enciklopedia Ish Jugos... viteve197?

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1258621875

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1258622602

----------


## majla

Para disa kohesh me derguan kete peme te gjuheve indoevropiane..

----------


## majla

Pema e gjuheve indoevropiane

----------

